# When you think you have seen everything?? There is this!?



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I am not gonna say, just click this...LOL..:bouncy: Yes it is sewing related...well it is!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ves-life-merman-Floridas-natural-springs.html


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I could go for the treadle on the beach! ROFL Wonder what his yearly sales are? He has a lot of inventory.....he says his BF supports him. Wonder if his BF swims with him?? On a side note, whomever the photographer was did an awesome job!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't have a problem with mermen, ladies got to have something to ogle at too ...... 

But I sure hope he keeps that treadle away from the water. That would make me nauseous seeing it all wet.

Joe


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

you know I really worry about the mental state of a grown man that is that consumed with mermaids............I mean come on they're make believe!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

So, I know its an early model as it has the tension on the top. Any guesses on the model sewing machine? The Treadle cabinet is a coffin top model, and Singer did not put their name on the Treadle base for the early ones. I don't think the metal work on the treadle looks like the Singer type though.

Here is what it looks like - note, though they use the word "singer" - the write up clearly states it is NOT a Singer machine. Several companies produced machines naming them Singer - and it took a while for Singer to force them to quit. High Arm Singer and Improved Singer are two of the names non-SIMANCO machines were marketed under. Unique treadle base design though. 

http://www.instappraisal.com/antique-appraisal/high-arm-philadelphia-singer


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

As a guess I'd say it's possibly a New Home. The needle end has that squared appearance they have. But even though I blew it up and enhanced it I couldn't tell for positive.

Joe


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

We are obssesed! Here is a nutcase thinks he is a mermaid and we are worrying about what make of treadle he has! Hee hee!


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

LOL I'm so glad I wasn't the only one worring about the treadle. But sadly I think RebelDigger is correct, you are obssesed! I'm just a lurker and I only own 2 treadles that I never get to play with so I can't count myself in the group. :banana: lol


----------

